# Any good movies out at the moment?



## ney001

Hey guys, haven't had time for cinema in ages, any good films out? - I heard Charlie Wilsons war is pretty good, anybody see it?


----------



## ci1

No haven't seen it but "I Legend" looks really good.  Its gotten good reviews aswell.


----------



## Pique318

ci1 said:


> No haven't seen it but "I Legend" looks really good. Its gotten good reviews aswell.


 
Looks like a rip-off (oops, there's that phrase again  ) of 28 Days Later to me.


----------



## HelloJed

Haven't been to the cinema in ages so I can't recommend a particular film - but I usually just check the films that are on at the time that suits me and then look them up on www.rottentomatoes.com. 

The site collects a large number of reviews by film critics for each film and gives it a percentage rating based on the number of positive reviews. 

From speaking to mates after they've watched a film panned by the site, I've missed a few howlers that way!


----------



## ninsaga

Alvin and the Chipmonks - a must


----------



## ClubMan

Pique318 said:


> Looks like a rip-off


_"I Legend" _sounds like a rip off of _"I Am Legend" _to me. 

_"I Am Legend" _is a rip-off, sorry, yet another movie version (along with _The Last Man On Earth _and _The Omega Man_) of the eponymous book.


----------



## gramlab

Was told I am legend was terrible but was at a loss getting the car serviced during the week and that was all that was on at that time in the cinema near the garage.

I actually enjoyed it, but maybe thats because I wasn't expecting much.

P.S. end is crappy alright though


----------



## Gordanus

good films I have (actually, unlike most of the reviewers above  ) seen:

I am Legend
The Kite Runner
Atonement

St Trinian's surprised me by actually being good - brought child
Enchanted was ok - but only if bringing a child ...

I do *not* recommend PS I Love You
Will go see Charlie Wilson's War next week


----------



## carpedeum

I'm in the middle of reading "*No Country For Dead Men*" by Cormac McCarthy. The film, by the Coen brothers, is opening this week (previews started today). The book is very good and by all accounts the film is too.

http://www.apple.com/trailers/miramax/nocountryforoldmen/

Daniel Day Lewis's film - *There Will Be Blood* - is out next month - it supposedly confirms him as the best actor around, though that is a debate for another thread!

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount_vantage/therewillbeblood/


----------



## MandaC

Can t wait to see the kite runner.  The book was brilliant.


----------



## REMFAN

Really enjoyed 'I am Legend'. If you like Will Smith action movies, you'll dig this. He is great in this movie (he's in every scene). Big deal if it's a rip off, it's still a well made, well acted piece of film. The theatre was full the night we saw it.


----------



## Tarquin

I agree,


----------



## ney001

This is video but really enjoyed Death Sentence with Kevin Bacon.  Also saw Deathproof the new Tarantino film - pretty brutal but great soundtrack!


----------



## stir crazy

I dont know if Eastern Promises (a gangster movie about the Russian Mafia in London) is on show here in Ireland but saw it on holiday over Christmas and it was'nt bad.


----------



## tyoung

carpedeum said:


> I'm in the middle of reading "*No Country For Dead Men*" by Cormac McCarthy. The film, by the Coen brothers, is opening this week (previews started today). The book is very good and by all accounts the film is too.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/miramax/nocountryforoldmen/
> 
> 
> It should be "No Country for Old Men"
> The quote is for old WB. Supposedly he was talking about Ireland.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> I like McCarthy. I'm reading "Blood Meridian" at the moment. If you like NCFOM you'll like it.
> [broken link removed]
> 
> In movies I liked "Into The Wild"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LAuzT_x8Ek


----------



## REMFAN

I watched the new Quentin Tarantino flick 'Death Proof' tonight, a really gritty, menacing, yet highly entertaining film. Not as gory as his other stuff but it's got the typical Tarantino trademarks.

Also saw the latest Kevin Bacon movie 'Death Sentence', about a successful family man who avenges his son's murder. Well worth seeing, it's more realistic than the typical Hollywood revenge movies. John Goodman is fantastic in his minor role as a gun tout.

The latest from Michael Moore is also out, 'Sicko'. He's taken on the health insurance giants this time. Highly recommend seeing this.


----------



## Remix

“Heroes never die . . . they just reload.” 

Sounds like we might have a good candidate for the list of worst films of '08 even though it's only January!

Rambo!

Check out the Rambo death chart. Must be a lot of riddlin' with an average of 2.5 people killed per minute: easily surpassing the kill rate of all previous Rambos. (The kill rate with his shirt off thankfully has collapsed to zero).


----------



## casiopea

REMFAN said:


> Really enjoyed 'I am Legend'. If you like Will Smith action movies, you'll dig this. He is great in this movie (he's in every scene). Big deal if it's a rip off, it's still a well made, well acted piece of film. The theatre was full the night we saw it.



Yup, I agree, pretty much sums up my review as well! I had read terrible reviews so was expecting much much worse - and was very pleasantly surprised. 

I havent read the book, and I believe if you've read the book, which is meant to be amazing, its very disappointing which I can understand and many movies fall foul of this.  Going to get the book next.

Really looking forward to Cloverfield coming out!


----------



## Caveat

What about _No Country For Old Men_ then?

Best film I've seen in ages and a real return to form for the Coen brothers.

Atmospheric, well photographed, well cast and acted - excellent!


----------



## Cahir

Caveat said:


> What about _No Country For Old Men_ then?
> 
> Best film I've seen in ages and a real return to form for the Coen brothers.
> 
> Atmospheric, well photographed, well cast and acted - excellent!



I fully agree.  It was so good that I'm going to start reading Cormac McCarthy books.


----------



## mf1

Caveat said:


> What about _No Country For Old Men_ then?
> 
> Best film I've seen in ages and a real return to form for the Coen brothers.
> 
> Atmospheric, well photographed, well cast and acted - excellent!



It was very violent and there was a huge Body Count though ( how many in the first few minutes alone) and that puts me off! I thought it was tense, atmospheric and compelling but I felt I needed a stiff drink after and would find it hard to recommend it to anyone of a nervous disposition. Mind you, I don't think you can be a Coen fan if you are of a nervous disposition! 

mf


----------



## zag

I saw "I Am Legend" the other day and it was *really* disappointing.

It's hard to say how poor it was, but it never gripped me at all.  I kept waiting for him to get really involved, but it never happened.

The second last scene (in the lab) was really poor - why didn't he just turn on the lights ?

It was interesting to hear the "There is no God . . ." line in a big flick like this.  I reckoned once we had this line there was a 90/10 chance of yer man having a revelation before the end of the film.

z


----------



## casiopea

zag said:


> I saw "I Am Legend" the other day and it was *really* disappointing.
> 
> It's hard to say how poor it was, but it never gripped me at all.  I kept waiting for him to get really involved, but it never happened.
> 
> The second last scene (in the lab) was really poor - why didn't he just turn on the lights ?
> 
> It was interesting to hear the "There is no God . . ." line in a big flick like this.  I reckoned once we had this line there was a 90/10 chance of yer man having a revelation before the end of the film.
> 
> z



SPOILER ALEERT.

Well (non-natural) lights dont really bother them? The big beam lights outside the house had no effect?  I will admit the girl/God thing didnt really work for me.  Too many questions unanswered - it lost it a bit for me from the point where she joined.

But earlier in the movie the scene at night time where he was curled up in the bath with the dog and gun and the howling outside - was so good - very scary and sad at the same time.


----------



## z104

no country for old men is certainly not happy feel good movie but thought it was excellent.  it will not put you in a good mood so be warned.


----------



## Purple

Remix said:


> “Heroes never die . . . they just reload.”
> 
> Sounds like we might have a good candidate for the list of worst films of '08 even though it's only January!
> 
> Rambo!
> 
> Check out the Rambo death chart. Must be a lot of riddlin' with an average of 2.5 people killed per minute: easily surpassing the kill rate of all previous Rambos. (The kill rate with his shirt off thankfully has collapsed to zero).



I spoke to a friend in Florida who saw Rambo, he also spent 12 years in the US army, two tours in Iraq, and he said that the violence was very realistic and very disturbing for that. He said the gunshot wounds, particularly from large calibre weapons, was totally realistic.

Don't go and see it if you have a weak stomach.


----------



## carpedeum

Niallers said:


> no country for old men is certainly not happy feel good movie but thought it was excellent. it will not put you in a good mood so be warned.


 
I would agree, but, it is the best adaptation of a Cormac McCarthy novel I have seen and the script doesn't stray that much. Tommy Lee Jones was so good that we went to see him *In The Valley Of Ellah* last night. It's a different type of film. It's basically an insight into how modern warfare (Iraq in this case) scars the young lads who enlist and the families left behind differently than any war in the past, except maybe 'Nam. The script has it's weaknesses, but, Tommy Lee Jones's performance holds it all together. Charlize Theron is good on screen. Susan Sarandon is very good as usual, but, is underused. Josh Brolin has a minor part. Good background shots of New Mexico. It's worth a look too.


----------



## z104

I saw I am Legend last night.
I like Will Smith but I thought his performance came a distant second to a german shepherd!

It gets an ok from me- Not a bad movie and certainly not a great movie.


----------



## z104

I wonder was the valley of Ellah and no country shot at the same time, It appears to have alot of the same cast in the same location for both movies.


----------



## REMFAN

Saw 'Disturbia' on DVD tonight, it's not as great as I had expected from the trailer, but it's watchable. David Morse is such an underrated actor (he's the baddie in this).

The recent passing of Heath Ledger has seen a rise in sales of his movies (always the case when an actor dies). 'The Sin Eater' and 'Brokeback Mountain' are fantastic movies from him and well worth watching. He's also the Joker in the new Batman out this summer.


----------



## Remix

Purple said:


> I spoke to a friend in Florida who saw Rambo....Don't go and see it if you have a weak stomach.


 
I wonder if Stallone gets an old age pensioner discount on his ammo


----------



## Caveat

DVD not cinema, but I saw _Deathproof _over the weekend.

Have to say I thought it was a hoot - I'm not exactly a loyal Tarantino fan but loved both _Pulp Fiction_ and _Jackie Brown_.

_Deathproof _has all the Tarantino hallmarks - some knowing and tricksy directorial flourishes, great dialogue, occasional shocking violence, humour, a cameo from the man himself and of course - a good soundtrack.

Saw _Once_ too which was quite touching and natural.  Surprised at the amount of music (even though it was good music IMO)  - stay away if you're not a fan of Glen Hansard.


----------



## Purple

Remix said:


> I wonder if Stallone gets an old age pensioner discount on his ammo


----------



## liteweight

I thought No Country for Old Men was great. It held my attention all the way through. Compelling viewing!!  I haven't seen most of the others mentioned above but I will now. This is a great thread, saves me having to read the reviews!!


----------



## huskerdu

I have to agree about No Country for Old Men. Excellent film and an excellent book.
I'm a big Cormac McCarthy fan, highly recommend his novels, as long as you are not
looking to be cheered up. No Country for Old Men is not one of his best, but a slightly weaker novel from CMcC is still better than most novels written.


----------



## mickeyg

Huskerdu, could you recommend the names of some of CMC's better books.


----------



## huskerdu

Hi Mickey, 
I would start with the trilogy  if I were you - All the pretty horses ( rubbish movie, great book), The Crossing and Cities of the Plain.
His latest, The Road, is easily his best, but not cheery, at all. 
His earlier work Blood Meridian etc are very powerful but a tough read. 

www.cormacmccarthy.com is the website of the Cormac McCarthy Sociaety - lots of reviews etc.


----------



## finbar

I agree No country for old men is very good.


----------



## dereko1969

Caveat said:


> DVD not cinema, but I saw _Deathproof _over the weekend.
> 
> Have to say I thought it was a hoot - I'm not exactly a loyal Tarantino fan but loved both _Pulp Fiction_ and _Jackie Brown_.
> 
> _Deathproof _has all the Tarantino hallmarks - some knowing and tricksy directorial flourishes, great dialogue, occasional shocking violence, humour, a cameo from the man himself and of course - a good soundtrack.
> 
> Saw _Once_ too which was quite touching and natural. Surprised at the amount of music (even though it was good music IMO) - stay away if you're not a fan of Glen Hansard.


thought Deathproof started off okay but the dialogue in the second half was awful, embarrassing even, the soundtrack was great but not worth getting out.
once was great, really enjoyed that


----------



## Gordanus

carpedeum said:


> It's basically an insight into how modern warfare (Iraq in this case) scars the young lads who enlist and the families left behind differently than any war in the past, except maybe 'Nam.



I wonder is this true.......don't know any WW1 or WW2, Civil War, War of Independence vets - or even vets on either/any side of the Troubles.......
My point being, is any war ever seen as worthwhile after it's over?  Another thread maybe...on the philosophy board?


----------



## REMFAN

This came out quite some years ago, but I saw 'A Clockwork Orange' for the first time the other night and really enjoyed it. Worth renting if you've never seen it and fancy a classic.


----------



## almo

Saw Rambo 4, very disappointed and a bit sickened, it was overly gory, ott and very stereotypical. Couldn't recommend it.

I am legend was well shot, but when you enjoy the grit and acting of 28 Days it's jsut a vehicle for Will Smith, and as with a previous poster, the best actor in it was the dog, and the saddest scene, well, it involves the dog.

Cloverfield keeps the interest, is strange and like a poorly constructed kebab, ends up all over your shoes and leaves you unsatisfied. I hype terms it's far ahead of Blair Witch, and far more worthy, but I;d wait to see it on DVD. Good story line in parts - better to see with a nice bottle of vino and a pizza.

Charlie Wilsons War is a surprise, and great acting. I know Julia Roberts was slammed, but I think she's good, and Hanks is real, very real. I can't think of the agent actor, who plays the CIA link, he's very good and while he hams it up, he's perfectly cast.

Lions for Lambs is slow moving and not really doing anything. I was disappointed as it has a great cast. Ditto for Michael Clayton, just a little too dry.

Walk Hard is worth a look and is very funny at points, and a good send up of earnest bio-pics.

For anyone interested in the Nightwatch series of movies, Duskwatch, the 3rd part, is due out at the summer's end.  It promises to be quite different and not so Russian, and inside word is that it'll outshine the first two.


----------



## ci1

REMFAN said:


> This came out quite some years ago, but I saw 'A Clockwork Orange' for the first time the other night and really enjoyed it. Worth renting if you've never seen it and fancy a classic.


 
I saw that film years ago and it totally messed my head up for ages, it was weird.

just wondering as a girl that is 32 would No Country for old men be suitable to go to with my Dad?  Don't want to be sitting thru any embarrassing scenes with him.

and I took my mother to "Over her dead Body" last night and it it was not good! I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## Caveat

ci1 said:


> just wondering as a girl that is 32 would No Country for old men be suitable to go to with my Dad?  Don't want to be sitting thru any embarrassing scenes with him.


 
It's violent but there are no  "scenes of a sexual nature" if that's what you mean.  One 'reference' maybe.


----------



## ci1

grand thanks.

Violence is fine.


----------



## Caveat

ci1 said:


> Violence is fine.


 
Sure it's great - love a bit o' the oul violence meself 

It's a great movie - and the violence by the way isn't particularly gory.


----------



## sam h

Saw Juno last week and I have to say, we really enjoyed it...very witty & the music is fab.  It is about a teenage girl who gets pregnant, but it not a high-school movie or chick flick.  Well worth a trip....believe it's tipped for Oscars (unusual for a comedy)


----------



## ci1

Caveat said:


> Sure it's great - love a bit o' the oul violence meself
> 
> It's a great movie - and the violence by the way isn't particularly gory.


----------



## pnh

Watched a pretty decent film at the weekend called The Bucket List.Pretty good story and good acting from Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman.No violence,shooting,stabbing,explosions,car chases,nudity or bad language.How did they manage it.It'll never catch on.


----------



## RMCF

Recently watched The Assassination of Jesse James .... 

Really enjoyed it. Great performances by the two leading characters.


----------



## RMCF

almo said:


> *Saw Rambo 4, very disappointed and a bit sickened, it was overly gory, ott and very stereotypical.* Couldn't recommend it.


 
No sympathy for you !!

What did you expect?


----------



## Purple

RMCF said:


> Recently watched The Assassination of Jesse James ....
> 
> Really enjoyed it. Great performances by the two leading characters.



Have to agree, great film. Not to everyones tasts though.


----------



## almo

RMCF said:


> No sympathy for you !!
> 
> What did you expect?


 
Ah come on, I was trying to relive a long lost childhood and thought it might be decent like Rocky 6, but instead I witnessed exploding heads, bullets ripping through bodies and nonsensical semi-religious dialogue.  Still, it didn't cost anything.


----------



## Remix

Stallone claims he converted (returned?) to the Christian faith during the filming of "Rocky Balboa". True or not, I thought that film was particularly good. (compared to the usual stinker pollution that blows our way from the Hollywood smokestacks)

It's likely that he may have had some good intentions behind Rambo 4. 

But I suspect a grunting cartoon character unleashing mass slaughter in videogame shooter mode probably isn't the best way to get a serious point across.


----------



## Darth Vader

Anyone see 3:10 to Yuma. The western with Russell Crowe & Christian Bale? Just wondering if anyone thought the same about the ending as I did - it sucked!


----------



## Caveat

Yes - thought it was good up to then though.  

It was a case of "Don't tell me he's going to....he is"


----------



## RMCF

If you can read then I suggest getting, "The Lives of Others" out of Xtravision (subtitled).

Very very good.


----------



## Caveat

RMCF said:


> If you can read


 
er...yes.



> then I suggest getting, "The Lives of Others" out of Xtravision (subtitled)


 
Heard it was excellent - might have a look this weekend.  It's the tense cold war secret police one isn't it?


----------



## RMCF

I only joke about the 'reading' bit because any time I rent a subtitled film in my local Xtravision the counter staff always say "you know that has subtitles" (plus they have taken to putting big SUBTITLED stickers on the front of the boxes).

When I respond with "yeah its ok I can read" they often say how many people complain that they weren't told that a film had subtitles!!

Is society dumbing down or what?


----------



## ney001

I heard on the radio the other day that cinemas are informing patrons that Sweeney Todd is a musical when they purchase their tickets because people are walking out when they realise it's not a horror flick!

Have to day I do HATE musicals myself


----------



## elefantfresh

> Have to day I do HATE musicals myself



Thats a huge sweeping statement. There have been so many wonderful musicals of all genres over the years. Everything from The Wizard of Oz to Rocky Horror. From Grease to Little Shop of Horrors. 
Have to say i'm a Rocky Horror fan myself - used to love the odd Fridays in Harolds X.
Odd being the word...


----------



## MrMan

> When I respond with "yeah its ok I can read" they often say how many people complain that they weren't told that a film had subtitles!!
> 
> Is society dumbing down or what?



I think its just the perceived notion that you will be reading instead of watching. The great thing about subtitles is that if the movie is good you will eventually forget that you are reading the dialogue and be more tuned in to the story, my thoughts anyways.

Regarding good movies - dvd - Pans labryinth, kiss kiss bang bang.

Cinema, haven't enjoyed much out there at the moment, wasn't impressed with CLoverfield, The valley of Elah looks good but will wait and see.


----------



## Cahir

elefantfresh said:


> Thats a huge sweeping statement. There have been so many wonderful musicals of all genres over the years. Everything from The Wizard of Oz to Rocky Horror. From Grease to Little Shop of Horrors.
> Have to say i'm a Rocky Horror fan myself - used to love the odd Fridays in Harolds X.
> Odd being the word...




Get yourself to the Sugar Club tomorrow night.  They're doing the Rocky Horror show and it's great fun.  Think it's €15 and there's prizes for the best dressed!


----------



## ney001

Originally Posted by elefantfresh  
Thats a huge sweeping statement. There have been so many wonderful musicals of all genres over the years. Everything from The Wizard of Oz to Rocky Horror. From Grease to Little Shop of Horrors. 
Have to say i'm a Rocky Horror fan myself - used to love the odd Fridays in Harolds X.
Odd being the word...



Not a sweeping statement - just my own personal preference!  If I had said ALL musicals are rubbish - that would be a sweeping statement!

I just really hate all the musicals I have ever seen including Rocky Horror Show, grease, hairspray etc etc - I hate singing in films and even hate singing episodes of the Simpsons.


----------



## Remix

ney001 said:


> I heard on the radio the other day that cinemas are informing patrons that Sweeney Todd is a musical when they purchase their tickets because people are walking out when they realise it's not a horror flick!


 
I remember hearing the same thing about "The Phantom of the Opera".

Some people were expecting to see a remake of the horror movie that had this [broken link removed]and were walking out when they realised it was the version written by this !


----------



## elefantfresh

> ...even hate singing episodes of the Simpsons.



But what about "oh the garbage man can" and "Mr plow, my name again is Mr Plow."


----------



## Cahir

elefantfresh said:


> But what about "oh the garbage man can" and "Mr plow, my name again is Mr Plow."




The best one is "See my Vest" by Mr Burns.


----------



## muesli

A really excellent film is 'Into the Wild' - beautiful to watch and made me think...

I found 'No Country for Old Men' really disappointing - mindless violence, completely vacuous imho...dunno, maybe I'm getting old !


----------



## Caveat

muesli said:


> A really excellent film is 'Into the Wild' - beautiful to watch and made me think...


 
Agree, loved it too.



> I found 'No Country for Old Men' really disappointing - mindless violence, completely vacuous imho...dunno, maybe I'm getting old !


 
Ah c'mon!! 

I can imagine the violence may be off putting for some though.


----------



## elefantfresh

I thought the ending was a bit abrupt for "No country...". 
Had i known it was the last scene i may have paid more attention to what was being said. Cool movie though. Really enjoyed the scene with the garage owner in the middle of nowhere and the coin toss. Very intense!

Oh yes, and "see my vest" was class! "I really like the shoes"


----------



## Caveat

An older movie (early 90s maybe?) and probably not that easy to get on DVD, but I really loved _In The_ _Soup._ Offbeat, unusual, funny and even quite touching.

Steve Buscemi is a tortured and impoverished script writer who as a last resort sells his movie script via a small ad. - the script is bought by a kind of warm hearted small time gangster. Great role for this guy.


----------



## jonnyhotspur

Caveat said:


> An older movie (early 90s maybe?) and probably not that easy to get on DVD, but I really loved _In The_ _Soup._ Offbeat, unusual, funny and even quite touching.
> 
> Steve Buscemi is a tortured and impoverished script writer who as a last resort sells his movie script via a small ad. - the script is bought by a kind of warm hearted small time gangster. Great role for this guy.


 
Yes indeed. Very enjoyable. Another great Steve Buscemi film from the same era is _Living in Oblivion. _


----------



## Madangan

MrMan said:


> The great thing about subtitles is that if the movie is good you will eventually forget that you are reading the dialogue and be more tuned in to the story, my thoughts anyways.


 
So true! If I am watching a subtitled movie that isn't very good I am aware all the time that its subtitled,but if I am enjoying the movie I forget entirely about the subtitles within minutes of the opening credits.

 Cinema Paradiso, Life is Beautiful two great subtitled films.... and Cinema Paradiso has one of the best am I crying/or am I laughing endings ever.


----------



## macnas

"There will be blood"            excellent             2.5 hours


----------



## ailbhe

Pans Labyrinth is another excellent subtitled film. Mr. Ailbhe enjoyed it and when I mentioned it to someone recently I said it was subtitled. Mr. Ailbhe sais "no it wasn't". That's how good it was


----------



## MrMan

> Pans Labyrinth is another excellent subtitled film



I second that.


----------



## Remix

Good "visualisation" of box office revenues here.

The total area under a curve corresponds to the total gross. You can see the bursts of revenue during the summer and Christmas periods and
as you scroll the clock back to late 80's you can see the good grossing years and the bad.


----------



## Caveat

Guys - great movie on TV tonight apparently:

_To Live and Die in LA _(Directed by _William Friedkin_ of _The Exorcist_ fame)
One of those movies I've always meant to see but haven't.

Mid 80s, one of those underrated cult classics supposedly.  

_Willem Dafoe_ is meant to be great in it - 10:00 tonight (Tue) on TG4.

Just opening a beer now....


----------



## rmelly

Caveat said:


> Guys - great movie on TV tonight apparently:
> 
> _To Live and Die in LA _(Directed by _William Friedkin_ of _The Exorcist_ fame)
> One of those movies I've always meant to see but haven't.
> 
> Mid 80s, one of those underrated cult classics supposedly.
> 
> _Willem Dafoe_ is meant to be great in it - 10:00 tonight (Tue) on TG4.
> 
> Just opening a beer now....


 
Yes, great film, have it on dvd.


----------



## themetunegal

Watched 'Lars and the Real Girl' recently and loved it. It had the potential to be terrible given it's far-fetched plot, but Ryan Gosling put in a very good performance.

I second the recommendation for Into the Wild... as well as being a great film, the soundtrack is fantastic (soundtrack provided by Eddie Vedder).

A film that had good reviews but I found really disappointing was Bella http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482463/


----------



## Caveat

Disappointed with _To Live and Die in LA._

Enjoyable enough and some good tense moments but very much a product of the 80s IMO.

Really enjoyed _In Bruges_ though which I rented recently.


----------



## RMCF

Most big budget flicks tend to disappoint me, but if you haven't seen the Dark Knight yet then go soon. Its very very good with some great performances.

As for the rental market - I really enjoyed the Counterfeiters (again subtitled for those that can read).

Haven't seen it yet but hear that 'Before The Devil Knows You're Dead' is very good. It has Philip Seymour Hoffman in it - and he never disappoints.


----------



## Markjbloggs

Caveat said:


> Disappointed with _To Live and Die in LA._
> 
> Enjoyable enough and some good tense moments but very much a product of the 80s IMO.
> 
> Really enjoyed _In Bruges_ though which I rented recently.



It was made in the 80's - what did you expect?


----------



## Caveat

Markjbloggs said:


> It was made in the 80's - what did you expect?


 
Yes, I know it was made in the 80s.

My comment was meant to convey that IMO it featured all the worst aspects of the moviemaking of that decade - in case that wasn't clear.

Or are you referring to something else?


----------



## Thirsty

Would recommend WALL-E; not just for kids!


----------



## GeneralZod

Kildrought said:


> Would recommend WALL-E; not just for kids!



The EVA robot is a laugh. Massive firepower and very trigger happy.


----------



## z106

I just sa in bruges teh night before lats.

i thought it was absolutely fantatstic.

A really really enjoyable movie.

WOuld recommend it to anyone.


----------



## rmelly

RMCF said:


> (again subtitled for those that can read).


 
I guess that rules all of us out.


----------



## paddyjnr

Just watched "The diving bell and the Butterfly" excellent French movie.
Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G69Zh7YIg8c


----------



## tink

For dvd rentals The Orphange is great film


----------



## casiopea

RMCF said:


> Most big budget flicks tend to disappoint me, but if you haven't seen the Dark Knight yet then go soon. Its very very good with some great performances.



I saw this on Friday night and I actually had a nightmare about the Joker that night!  Its years since a movie had that effect on me.  I thought a lot of the hype around Heath Ledger's performance was due to his unfortunate untimely death but it really was outstanding and disturbing.



RMCF said:


> Haven't seen it yet but hear that 'Before The Devil Knows You're Dead' is very good. It has Philip Seymour Hoffman in it - and he never disappoints.



Yes excellent - very enjoyable.


----------



## Remix

Re: Before the Devil Knows you're dead.

Saw this and was also very impressed - and a lot of credit has to go to Ethan Hawke.
Ethan Hawke has been accused of overusing a particular facial expression: a sort of dumb amazement, expressed with the mouth open and the 
eyebrows raised. Not exactly the hollywood 'magnum' look - more like the village idiot look actually!

But in this movie this expression (and others of course) really work for him. His character - who is not the sharpest pencil in the box - finds himself in 
complex mess that is spiraling out of control. Great acting from Hoffman and Hawke - enjoyed it!


----------



## Caveat

New Coen brothers film coming up in October - comedy this time.

Also _Hunger_, based on the Bobby Sands story.


----------



## lazylump

I watched the DVD of "The Lives of Others" last week it's a sub titled German film. It might be difficult to get in most rental shops. I thought the film was excellant.   Still thinking about a week later, is that a good sign?


----------



## tink

WE rented The Orpahange at the weekend it was a briliant film. Spanish with subtitles. It is in Xtra Vision under horror even though I wouldn't class it as that !


----------



## Caveat

Saw _The Happening_ the other day on DVD and boy was that a waste of a few hours of my life.

Silly concept, disjointed, badly acted, utterly unthrilling and an unbelievably lazy, cynical piece of moviemaking.

One of the worst films I've seen in a long time - I actually laughed when the credits came up - and this is from the guy who brought us _The Sixth_ _Sense?!_

Some of his others have been a bit hit and miss alright but this was like a B Movie.  I haven't seen _The Village_ yet but I'm seriously having second thoughts about it now.


----------



## Vanilla

qwertyuiop said:


> I just sa in bruges teh night before lats.
> 
> i thought it was absolutely fantatstic.
> 
> A really really enjoyable movie.
> 
> WOuld recommend it to anyone.


 
I agree, I'm not usually keen on Colin Firth but this was a good 'n. If you liked the humour of Get Shorty you might like this.

The worst film I've seen lately was The Wickerman with Nicholas Cage. It was really, really bad.

As for 'A Clockwork Orange', even when I was going through a pretentious phase at university I still couldnt pretend I liked it.


----------



## Smashbox

I enjoyed Hunger, out now in most cinemas.

Deals with Bobby Sands/Hunger Strike/Maze Prison

Busy at the cinema this week : My Best Friend's Girl - Dunno why.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Smashbox said:


> I* enjoyed Hunger, out now in most cinemas.*
> 
> Deals with Bobby Sands/Hunger Strike/Maze Prison
> 
> Busy at the cinema this week : My Best Friend's Girl - Dunno why.



As did i, but in few cinemas. I would have had to go to dublin to see if i eh hadn't seen it cough cough. But very very very good.


----------



## rmelly

Vanilla said:


> I agree, I'm not usually keen on Colin Firth but this was a good 'n. If you liked the humour of Get Shorty you might like this.


 
Firth or Farrell?


----------



## Vanilla

rmelly said:


> Firth or Farrell?


 
Ooops!


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> Ooops!



Yea, few women aren't fans of Colin Firth


----------



## Smashbox

Ron Burgundy said:


> As did i, but in few cinemas. I would have had to go to dublin to see if i eh hadn't seen it cough cough. But very very very good.


 
Athlone has it Ron, where I seen it.

Guess Postlaoise wasn't playing it? I suppose they can't get them all, they only try and take in the ones that will make the most money - but Hunger is drawing some people in.


----------



## Ancutza

I'm sure they can't get 'em all but I'd say for the majority they do get their money-making days are over when the reach Portlaoise!


----------



## Vanilla

Purple said:


> Yea, few women aren't fans of Colin Firth


 
And I thought I was over that wet shirt scene. Must find that P&P box set again...


----------



## Smashbox

Ancutza said:


> their money-making days are over when the reach Portlaoise!


 
Portlaoise actually have a great choice of new movies out


----------



## Smashbox

http://entertainment.ie/cinemas/Storm_Cinemas_Portlaoise/Laois/254/16.htm


----------

